# Schwinn Lightweights 1895, include link to Schwinn's '50 years of Schwinn Built bikes'



## Jeff54 (Jan 26, 2016)

It begins here: Link to Ignez's book online, *'Fifty years of Schwinn built bikes'* link: http://hdl.handle.net/2027/mdp.39015000490683










1945 Paramounts:


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2016)

Cool! Go ahead and post the link to the "Paper Archive" thread:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/

Scott A


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 27, 2016)

Very cool,thanks for sharing that .


----------

